# Left Join  mit Wioth Rollup



## didi577 (21. Jun 2019)

Hi,

ich breche mir gerade die Finger weil ich eine Abfrage mit Summen unter der Tabelle bauen möchte. Die Abfrage funktioniert nur das mit dem with rollup gelingt mir nicht. Hier ist die Abfrage:


```
SELECT t.user22 AS FB, IFNULL(v.Vorjahr, 0) AS '2018', IFNULL(j.Jahr, 0) AS '2019'
FROM crmdb.tickets t
JOIN (SELECT COUNT(t.tnumber) AS Vorjahr, t.id FROM crmdb.tickets t WHERE t.tnumber LIKE 'HL%' AND t.cid LIKE '%15524%' AND YEAR(from_unixtime(t.createtime)) = 2018 GROUP BY t.user22
) v ON t.id = v.id 
LEFT JOIN (SELECT COUNT(t.tnumber) AS Jahr, t.user22 FROM crmdb.tickets t WHERE t.tnumber LIKE 'HL%' AND t.cid LIKE '%15524%' AND YEAR(from_unixtime(t.createtime)) = 2019 GROUP BY t.user22
) j ON t.user22 = j.user22
```

In den Spalten 2018 und 2019 soll am Ende die Summe stehen. Kann mir jemand helfen??


----------

